# تصفح جميع المواقع حتى المحجوب منها بدون ال ip الخاص بك بدون برامج



## menarefaat (3 مارس 2009)

مع هذا الموقع الرائع الذي يتيح لك أخفاء ال IP الخاص بك والذي يتيح للشبكة الدولية التعرف عليك تستطيع الآن أن تزور جميع المواقع المحجوبة الدينية والتي يتم حجبها في بعض الدول أو مواقع مثل Facebook التي تحجب في بعض الدول 

الموقع هو

http://proxy.org/cgi_proxies.shtml

فقط أكتب اسم الموقع الذي تريد تصفحة ثم اختر أحد عناصر القائمة التي أسفل المربع الذي كتبت فيه اسم الموقع واختاره عشوائيا ثم اضغط GO

ولكن يرجى عدم كتابة معلومات سرية هامه أثناء التصفح من هذا الموقع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك مينا​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (3 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك


----------



## mr.hima (14 مارس 2009)

مرسي كتيييييير يامينا


----------

